

Ask HN: Should I use my .co domain or my *app.com domain? - arnorhs

Hey HN<p>I have a SaaS web application on highscoreapp.com which I'm working on - That's fine but after .co domains became available I decided to go after highscore.co.<p>Which do you guys think is the better one to use? .co is shorter and more precise but .com domains are usually easier to remember.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
duck
For an app I think using highscoreapp.com is fine, but for a true "brand" it
might make more sense to use .co.

 _.com domains are usually easier to remember_ \- with Google (or your fav
search engine) you pretty much don't have to remember anything.

~~~
arnorhs
Yes, there's also the fact that it's easier for your regular users to type
highscore.co than highscoreapp.com - it's also easier to scan an see what it
says highscoreapp almost looks like an anagram when you glance at it.

------
pietrofmaggi
I would go with the .com one. As a second choice you can look into .re,
highsco it's still there:
<http://www.101domain.com/register_domain_name_re.htm>

BTW: your landing page is intriguing (making work less boring) but not much
informative.

~~~
arnorhs
Thanks, that's a good point.

------
bgnm2000
The pink hurts my eyes.

But yea, like pietro said, I'd go with .com or .re

